# Bumpers?



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

When it comes to training water retrieves what do you use and why?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i like using the duck one. they dont want to shake when they get out of the water.that what helped me with my dog.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I use all of them.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> I use all of them.


Does that imply that you prefer all of them too?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I use them all, so that my dog is used to retrieving a variety of things. I don't have a particular preference.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

It doesnt matter which one I use, My dog still wont bring back the real thing(duck) :evil:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

My dog will use all of those I'm sure.... he fetches about anything you could throw.... but I prefer the foam duck just because I want him to be familiar with the birds when he picks them up out of the water. A knobby bumper doesn't seem to me that it'll feel like a duck when he picks it up and I've been lucky enough that he's even a decent duck dog so I don't want to screw myself by throwing him off in training.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i started out with the bumpers and then i used the donken sorta as a reward. she goes nuts over it


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> It doesnt matter which one I use, My dog still wont bring back the real thing(duck) :evil:


It helps if you shoot one. :wink: :wink:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Loke said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > It doesnt matter which one I use, My dog still wont bring back the real thing(duck) :evil:
> ...


Richard Wolters didnt say that on the DVD  

My dog loves to retrieve any of the dummies(or anything I throw) I prefer to use the rubber bumpers with the valve on them I think. Good news though. For the first time on friday night Thor was actually retrieving a frozen duck. WAAAAAHHHOOOOO(hey, we gotta start somewhere) I have had him out a few times this year, trying to get the hang of things. I would shoot the duck, He would run out to it in the water , sniff it a few times, dunk it a few times with his nose, & wait for me to come retrieve it.

It was a little funny the other night. We have been practicing with the rubber bumpers, And the foam ducks. Anyways, the other night I was outside tossing a frozen duck for him & the head busted off & went rolling across the lawn. He looked at me like "what the hell was that". **** Chessie facial expressions anyways!!! :lol:


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> ....Anyways, the other night I was outside tossing a frozen duck for him & the head busted off & went rolling across the lawn. He looked at me like "what the hell was that". **** Chessie facial expressions anyways!!! :lol:


Classic! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------

